# CQHAM.RU

## DL3GT

.
 
  400-600.
  ,  .

----------


## RV3MP

KL300.
,    20-30dB,   .
-.  75. :  1, 7, 8  (  ).
:
      1.1.




 60     0.
,,   .
 TVI .

----------

EW8AX

----------


## RV3MP

, : ,   ,   .
  "" ,     ... . :Smile: 
     KL300.

  ,  , ....   50...60dB   ?
  ?
,      ,   ,  ?
   ""  ?,    .

----------

EW8AX, RA1CF

----------


## rz3qs

> 160     60 .


   .    .

----------


## UR3ACH

> ,      .


.  .



> ,     .


  .



> .


   ,      .      .

----------


## RK4CI

> 14     68-6,    0,9 ,


      ?    82*".   150-200 .      .      .     ,   .      ?
      37   .   , 3 ,      .      -75-80 ,    ,  -35-40 .    2*100    .            ,  .   ,    .       37.  ,   50.     2*100 .  ,     100 ,  68      ...

*  9 ():*




> 


      ?          .       ,       RFSimm.          .

----------


## EW3MM

-,    ? -   ?     ?

----------


## RK4CI

> 


   ?        200 .  ,    50 ,       . 
,    50   .         .          ,    ...  ,            .
  ,    ,   ,     .   ,              . ,     50  .

----------


## RZ1ZR

> ?


...

----------

EW3MM

----------


## 240

> ,    ,   ,     .   ,              . ,     50  .


      .
             ,          .

----------


## UR4LRG

,    )  ,       -   ?   - ? ,   ,   100    .
http://www.kosmodrom.com.ua/prodlist...lit-hv-ceramic -    .

----------


## RA4CBY

, !     68     100 , IMD        29....32 ,    ,        .   1200         157

----------


## RZ1ZR

> ,


   TDK,  ..

810-CC45SL3JD050DYNA
810-CC45SL3JD100JYNA
810-CC45SL3JD220JYNA
810-CC45SL3JD390JYNN

----------


## EW3MM

ATC100B ( ).
       ? 
 ,      ? 
     ,    .

----------


## UA4HNU

ATC100B ..............

----------


## RA0JGB

> WIMA

----------


## UT4UBK

> ,    50 ,   .    ,       50 .    ,      .        .            2,    .   ,        50     .   37  ...
>   ,      .        .     ,    .    ,    ,    .       ,       .         ...


  icom   ?  :Razz:

----------

UT5KS

----------


## 240

> icom   ?


    ,       3     35 ,                ,    ?
          ?.
      ?

----------


## UT4UBK

> ,       3     35 ,                ,    ?
>           ?.
>       ?


  ,     ,     -    100       50

----------


## 240

> 


 , ,      ,     .
 ----!       ! :Razz: 
  -  .    .

----------

Val53

----------


## 240

,     .
           ,    ,   ,  ,      ,   .
    ,      ,  .
  ,    ,    ,  ,                 50 .
       ,            .

----------


## rz3qs

> ,      ,  .


            ,          .
   .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## RV4LX

> ,    ,    ,  ,                 50 .


, ,     "I".
   ,          .
     "-" SW        RD16  12  24        2 
     ..

----------


## 240

> ,          .


      .
      ,       .
   ,



> "-" SW       RD16  12  24       2


    ,           .       ,     .   .
   .

----------

ra6ljm

----------

14-21,5 .       1     700 .   ATC100B   (     1000    2000 )  .          ATC100C  15-13    :Sad: .

*  16 ():*




> ,     .
>            ,    ,   ,  ,      ,   .
>     ,      ,  .
>   ,    ,    ,  ,                 50 .
>        ,            .


       1,1       .

----------

EW3MM, rz3qs, UR5ZQV,

----------

7   160.  2,5 .   ,   .
   ,      0,707.
      ATC100C   .    ATC100B          500   100 .

----------

EW3MM

----------


## RK4CI

> -  ?   ?    ?


  .  ,     10 .    ,    ,   50 ,     /.          .   . ,    ,   ,    .     ,      .       ,  .

----------


## shrek radio

.     . 3  .  .          .

----------

EW3KO, RK9AMX, RU6DX, shrek radio

----------


## UN7RX

,           . ::up:: 
    ? ,  ?

----------


## shrek radio

500     100 .

----------


## RK4CI

> mfrx1k80


         ,      .    5   .   , .     1,5-2   .   .      ,    ,        .     .     .    .   ,    .   ...

----------


## 240

> .   ,    .   ...


  ,     ...

----------


## UA4HNU



----------


## UA4HNU

2

----------


## SYN

> 2


      -.

----------


## RA4CBY

EW2DZ  EW3MM,   -  



*  6 ():*




> 2


   2 ??)))

----------

EW2DZ, EW3MM

----------


## serge/

> mfrx1k80


         ?

----------


## serge/

!          . ,      ,                 .

----------

> 2 ??)))


          ?   500      ,  .

----------

